# End of season gear sales



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2010)

Gotta love em! After a nice visit with vcunning and drjeff at vcunning's Carnthia slopeside snowbar, my wife and I hit Mt. Snow sports in the main base lodge. 50% off jackets and outterwear. I managed to find a nice Marker jacket. This may mean my vintage 80lb North Face Scot Schmidt Steep Tech will go into semi retirement. This new jacket feels like a windbreaker weightwise. My wife managed to score two jackets; a Marker parka and a Spyder jacket that's more light weight.  

I also managed to score a nice pair of cargo ski pants down the road at Sports Odessy; 50% off there as well. Those will replace my current ones which make me look like I'm doing a promo ad for Nutri-System.


----------



## Euler (Mar 22, 2010)

I hit a 75% off sale at a store in Montpelier last Thursday and scored a new pair of Columbia snow pants for $28!!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 23, 2010)

Whoa! You got me beat Euler. Nice score. :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Gotta love em! After a nice visit with vcunning and drjeff at vcunning's Carnthia slopeside snowbar, my wife and I hit Mt. Snow sports in the main base lodge. 50% off jackets and outterwear. I managed to find a nice Marker jacket. This may mean my vintage 80lb North Face Scot Schmidt Steep Tech will go into semi retirement. This new jacket feels like a windbreaker weightwise. My wife managed to score two jackets; a Marker parka and a Spyder jacket that's more light weight.
> 
> I also managed to score a nice pair of cargo ski pants down the road at Sports Odessy; 50% off there as well. Those will replace my current ones which make me look like I'm doing a promo ad for Nutri-System.



I almost didn't recognize you in the new coat this weekend.  It's almost like you're "Mini Glenn" now  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I almost didn't recognize you in the new coat this weekend.  It's almost like you're "Mini Glenn" now  :lol:



I don't recognize myself in the pics we took this weekend on the slopes. :lol: 

It's amazing how much better you feel when your ski coat drops about 20lbs. I have less crap in my pockets now too. Probably because there are less pockets to put stuff in!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have my jackets at 60% off now.  It is amazing the number of complaints I get from people either complaining that they had to pay full price earlier in the season, or that my selection is not that good now.  It is almost April people, and we are trying to clear out our leftovers.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2010)

Euler said:


> I hit a 75% off sale at a store in Montpelier last Thursday and scored a new pair of Columbia snow pants for $28!!



Was it the Peter Glenn closing sale?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2010)

I picked up a GoPro Hero HD helmet/bike camera.  Got it off REI for $240 using the 20% members coupon that's out right now.  I couldn't find a better price on that anywhere.


----------



## Euler (Mar 31, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Was it the Peter Glenn closing sale?


No, it was a small shop right on Main Stret in Montpelier...might have been Miller Sports...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Just picked up the DAKINE Adjustable Tuning Iron that was on TD.  I think it's time to retire my $1.99 iron I picked up at a thrift shop.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Just picked up the DAKINE Adjustable Tuning Iron that was on TD.  I think it's time to retire my $1.99 iron I picked up at a thrift shop.



You'll love it. I upgraded last year to a Swix. Huge difference.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Glenn said:


> You'll love it. I upgraded last year to a Swix. Huge difference.


I remember someone (probably you) posting that.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2010)

Glenn said:


> You'll love it. I upgraded last year to a Swix. Huge difference.





RootDKJ said:


> I remember someone (probably you) posting that.



what you guys using for a tuning bench? something you bought or made? if made, can you share design/pictures? want to build something this summer.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what you guys using for a tuning bench? something you bought or made? if made, can you share design/pictures? want to build something this summer.


I actually made mine.  It works pretty well about 80% of the time.  It took me about an hour and cost less then $100.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 31, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what you guys using for a tuning bench? something you bought or made? if made, can you share design/pictures? want to build something this summer.



I have a plywood bench with 2 2x4's mounted on it.  Spread out 2 feet apart or so.  Screwed 2 old bike tubes to the 2x4's to hold the skis.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I actually made mine.  It works pretty well about 80% of the time.  It took me about an hour and cost less then $100.





Hawkshot99 said:


> I have a plywood bench with 2 2x4's mounted on it.  Spread out 2 feet apart or so.  Screwed 2 old bike tubes to the 2x4's to hold the skis.



if you get a chance a quick photo (pm or posted here) would be appreciated.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have a plywood bench with 2 2x4's mounted on it.  Spread out 2 feet apart or so.  Screwed 2 old bike tubes to the 2x4's to hold the skis.


I can't picture that.  Can you take a pic of it?  I'm thinking of ways to improve the stability of the ski while I'm working on it.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2010)

I built this bench in CT and used it for one season. With the vises, it worked great: 







Space is very very limited in VT, so bringing up the bench wasn't an option. When I first started tuning my skis in Jr High, a buddy of mine had one of these: 






I bought one and it works pretty good! It's easy to store as well. I'm able to hold the skis down just with the bench; no vises needed. The downside is it's a bit tipsy. My skis are longer so when scraping the tips or tails, I have to be mindful.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I built this bench in CT and used it for one season. With the vises, it worked great: .



so do you just "mount" the ski into the vices and work on it there?  seems simple, i have a workbench already and could just drop the vices on it.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> so do you just "mount" the ski into the vices and work on it there?  seems simple, i have a workbench already and could just drop the vices on it.




Exactly. The vises are easily mounted to the edge of the bench. However, I had to be mindful of the thickness of the edge of the bench when builing it. I set back the top support 2x4 a few inches. Had I mounted it flush with the edge of the bench top, there's no way my vises would have worked. The part of the vise that holds it to the bench top only opens up a small amount. This may be just an issue with my vises though...I think others open more to accomodate a wider mounting area.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Mine is more...uh rustic.

Two vises from Lowes's $40 ea.
Scrap wood
That stuff the you line drawers with $4


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 1, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I can't picture that.  Can you take a pic of it?  I'm thinking of ways to improve the stability of the ski while I'm working on it.



Cant take a pic because that is the setup I have at my house back home.  Here at the mtn, I just use the ski tune up shop...

Here is a pic I drew in paint.





The red is the plywood top to the bench.
The green is the 2x4's attached to the bench.
The blue is the old bike tube stapled to the top of the 2x4.
I think you can recognize the ski...

The rubber of the bike tube keeps the ski from sliding too much.


----------

